# Guide gesucht mittlerer Schwarzwald



## Hammelhetzer (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo an die Black Forest Locals!

Ich fahre mal wieder ein paar Tage zur Schwiegermutter nach Schiltach und möchte ein paar XC-Touren zum Höhenmeter- und Trailfressen biken. Habe selber halbwegs rudimentäre Ortskenntnisse (Teisenkopf fahre ich mit verbundenen Augen ), würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich ein Guide findet.

Gegend so Alpirsbach, Schramberg, Wolfach, Schiltach die Kante. Bin auch für eine Tour in eine Richtung und zurück z.B. mit dem Kinzigexpress zu begeistern.

Termin wäre 25.-27. Mai. Würde mich sehr freuen, Mitfahrer/Innen zu finden.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

@Axalp
Du hattest das ja schon mal übernommen, wie sieht's diesmal aus?


----------



## LittleHunter (22. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die Black Forest Locals!
> 
> Ich fahre mal wieder ein paar Tage zur Schwiegermutter nach Schiltach und möchte ein paar XC-Touren zum Höhenmeter- und Trailfressen biken. Habe selber halbwegs rudimentäre Ortskenntnisse (Teisenkopf fahre ich mit verbundenen Augen ), würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich ein Guide findet.
> 
> ...



Melde Dich einfach bei mir im Forum. Es gibt einige Biker aus der Gegend die regelmässig in dem Gebiet fahren. Zudem gibt es verschiedenes in dem Zeitraum das Du im Terminkalender nachlesen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Mai 2006)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Melde Dich einfach bei mir im Forum. Es gibt einige Biker aus der Gegend die regelmässig in dem Gebiet fahren. Zudem gibt es verschiedenes in dem Zeitraum das Du im Terminkalender nachlesen kannst.


Hallo,

sehr nett, ist aber schade, dass man sich registrieren lassen muß, um die Termine zu sehen. So selten, wie ich da bin, lohnt sich das für mich nicht; ich registriere mich nur auf Sites, die ich auch regelmäßig nutze.

Ausserdem bin ich mit MTB-News sehr zufrieden und sehe genau darin den Sinn einer großen Community, auch anderenorts Biker zu finden, ohne für jeden Berg und jedes Tal in ein anderes Forum zu wechseln...


----------



## LittleHunter (22. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> sehr nett, ist aber schade, dass man sich registrieren lassen muß, um die Termine zu sehen.
> Ausserdem bin ich mit MTB-News sehr zufrieden und sehe genau darin den Sinn einer großen Community, auch anderenorts Biker zu finden, ohne für jeden Berg und jedes Tal in ein anderes Forum zu wechseln...



Kein Problem - da Du ja nur kurz in der Region bist ist das nachvollziehbar. Ich bin ebenfalls zufrieden mit der MTB-News nur fand ich gerade was Lokale - Aktionen angeht, dass es doch einige Lücken hat. Daher habe ich das ganz ins Leben gerufen mit einer lokalen Plattform.

Im Forum unter Veranstaltungen kannst Du die Termine ebenfalls ansehen


----------



## Axalp (22. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die Black Forest Locals!
> 
> Ich fahre mal wieder ein paar Tage zur Schwiegermutter nach Schiltach und möchte ein paar XC-Touren zum Höhenmeter- und Trailfressen biken. Habe selber halbwegs rudimentäre Ortskenntnisse (Teisenkopf fahre ich mit verbundenen Augen ), würde mich aber freuen, wenn sich ein Guide findet.
> 
> ...



Grüß Dich Hammelhetzer!

Ich bin leider leider am nächsten Wochenende nicht in Schramberg. Keine Sorge wegen diesem "dubiosen" mtb-kinzigtal.de . Es hagelt weder Spam noch ist jemand böse wenn man sich kurz registriert und nach dem Urlaub den Account wieder löscht. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass Du dort eher Mitfahrer finden wirst als hier, weil hier gibts ja keine SCHRAMBERGER, oder irre ich???

Viele Grüße aus Erlangen

Axalp


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Mai 2006)

@Axalp
Schade...
Na ja, einmal werde ich auf jeden Fall die Runde Teisenkopf - St. Roman - Moosenmättle - Aichhalden ausprobieren, dass sollte ich aus eigener Kraft zusammen bekommen, auch wenn ich dann sicher nicht immer die besten Trails erwische.

Habe mir dann noch eine Tour westwärts parallel zur Kinzig überlegt, retour mit dem Bähnle. Fahre ich da besser südlich oder nördlich der Kinzig, gibt's eine Markierung oder sonstwas? Danke für Tipps...

Ciao
Bergmarder


----------



## LittleHunter (23. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Axalp
> Habe mir dann noch eine Tour westwärts parallel zur Kinzig überlegt, retour mit dem Bähnle. Fahre ich da besser südlich oder nördlich der Kinzig, gibt's eine Markierung oder sonstwas? Danke für Tipps...



Von wo bis wo willst Du genau fahren ? Es gibt ein Kinzigtalradweg der Ausgeschildert ist bis Offenburg.
Du kannst auch auf dem Kinzigdam fahren !
Leider wird das Wetter wohl nicht sehr überzeugend werden 

http://www.fahrrad-tour.de/Kinzig/Kinzigtal.htm


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Mai 2006)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch auf dem Kinzigdam fahren !


Äh sorry,

ich will nicht auf'm Kinzigdamm fahren, sondern mir so richtig die Hörnchen stossen mit mindestens 2000 Höhenmetern oder mehr und schwerstverblockten Trails, so das ich die ganze Zeit am Kreischen und die Rock Shox die ganze Zeit am Juchheißen ist.

Was hast'n du für Vorstellungen vom Mountainbiken  

Was hat Mountainbiken mit Wetter zu tun?


----------



## LittleHunter (24. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Axalp
> parallel zur Kinzig überlegt, retour mit dem Bähnle.



Das wäre der Kinzigdam ! Alles weitere erspare ich mir mal lieber, da Du wohl kein wirkliches Interesse hast. 
Wie passt das zusammen mit Deiner Vorstellung vom biken, wenn Du mit der Bahn fährst


----------



## Cook (24. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Äh sorry,
> 
> ich will nicht auf'm Kinzigdamm fahren, sondern mir so richtig die Hörnchen stossen mit mindestens 2000 Höhenmetern oder mehr und schwerstverblockten Trails, so das ich die ganze Zeit am Kreischen und die Rock Shox die ganze Zeit am Juchheißen ist.
> 
> ...



Ruuuuhig Gundram ruuuuhig.

Wenn du dich und deine Maschine quälen willst, empfehle ich dir den Mittelweg (rote Raute mit weissem Mittelbalken) ab Schiltach nach Norden bis auf den Zwieselberg, dann den Grenzweg (blaue Raute) bis auf den Kniebis. Denn Rückweg kannst du dir dann je nach körperl.Zustand aussuchen.

Schau mal unten auf die ganz untere website (bergradler.de.vu) unter "Mittelweg".


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Mai 2006)

@cook
Danke, 

das war der Tipp den ich haben wollte. Mit dem Rennrad bin ich schon öfters über Wolfach hoch auf den Kniebis gefahren, insofern finde ich dann (wahrscheinlich) zurück. Bin auch auf Teilen des Mittelweges schon oft gefahren - der verändert ja gelegentlich seinen Charakter  . Habe bis dato nur nie den Übergang geschafft.

Werde mir auch noch den MTB-Führer, den es zwischenzeitlich von der Tourist Information gibt, besorgen.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (24. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @cook
> Danke,
> 
> das war der Tipp den ich haben wollte. Mit dem Rennrad bin ich schon öfters über Wolfach hoch auf den Kniebis gefahren, insofern finde ich dann (wahrscheinlich) zurück. Bin auch auf Teilen des Mittelweges schon oft gefahren - der verändert ja gelegentlich seinen Charakter  . Habe bis dato nur nie den Übergang geschafft.
> ...



Wenn dein körperlicher Zustand es erlaubt, kannst du vom Kniebis weiter zur Alexanderschanze und dann nach Süden auf den WESTweg abbiegen. Der ist zuerst von der Aussicht genial und wird dann ab der Hildahütte wieder zum super Trail. Fahr den weiter über Lettstädter Höhe bis zur Seeebene über dem Glaswaldsee. Dann runter zum Glaswaldsee (extrem ruppig). Von dort den Rest runterrollen und das Wolftal vor bis Wolfach.
ODER: den Westweg komplett durchziehen bis ins Kinzigtal.


----------



## on any sunday (24. Mai 2006)

Spielt nicht mit den Hammelhetzern, singt nicht ihre Lieder...... tralala.  

Gut das ich bei den Wetteraussichten am Freitag arbeiten darf. Viel Spaß im schwarzen Wald.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Mai 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dein körperlicher Zustand es erlaubt, kannst du vom Kniebis weiter zur Alexanderschanze und dann nach Süden auf den WESTweg abbiegen. Der ist zuerst von der Aussicht genial und wird dann ab der Hildahütte wieder zum super Trail. Fahr den weiter über Lettstädter Höhe bis zur Seeebene über dem Glaswaldsee. Dann runter zum Glaswaldsee (extrem ruppig). Von dort den Rest runterrollen und das Wolftal vor bis Wolfach.
> ODER: den Westweg komplett durchziehen bis ins Kinzigtal.


Heißen Dank!

Werde mir die von dir genannten Punkte auf der Karte markieren und versuchen anzusteuern. Den Weg zum Glaswaldsee habe ich bis dato irgendwie nie gefunden, der steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste. Falls du die Runde so schon mal komplett gefahren bist: ungefähre Schätzung bezüglich Dauer? Einer der großen Vorteile des Schwarzwaldes ist ja, dass man nicht verdursten muß, auch wenn's keine Tanke gibt.

Danke und Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werde mir die von dir genannten Punkte auf der Karte markieren und versuchen anzusteuern...


 
Wie hoch wäre mein Aufwand, Dich von einem GPS-Gerät (= Guide, und das nicht nur im mittleren Schwatzwald) zu überzeugen....?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch wäre mein Aufwand, Dich von einem GPS-Gerät (= Guide, und das nicht nur im mittleren Schwatzwald) zu überzeugen....?


Tja Wölfchen,

ich bin noch einer dieser autarken Naturburschen, die sich an der moosbewachsenen Seite der Bäume orientieren... ...andererseits - habe ja demnächst Geburtstag .

Wegen Beratung machen wir dann aber im heimischen Thread oder per PM, mit OAS war ich auch schon an dem Thema...mir wär's am allerliebsten, wenn ein Guide mit (funktionierendem) GPS vorausfährt.

Aber wie bereits angemerkt: ganz hilflos bin ich links und rechts der Kinzig nicht .

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Cook (24. Mai 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Falls du die Runde so schon mal komplett gefahren bist: ungefähre Schätzung bezüglich Dauer? Einer der großen Vorteile des Schwarzwaldes ist ja, dass man nicht verdursten muß, auch wenn's keine Tanke gibt.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> Hammelhetzer



Nein, komplett bin ichs noch nie gefahren, aber nimm mal viel Zeit mit...
Schätze so etwa 80km mit niedrigem Schnitt. Also etwa 5h Fahrzeit.

Kartenmaterial: Karte des Schwarzwaldvereins (LVA Baden-Württemberg) Blatt 2 "Freudenstadt Schramberg"
Maßstab 1:50.000 ISBN3-89021-501-7

Dort findest du auch GENAU die Lage von Mittelweg und Westweg und Grenzweg. Der Glaswaldsee ist damit nicht zu verfehlen!
Und nochmal: auf meiner HP habe ich den Grenzweg, einen Teil des Mittelweges und einen Teil des Westweges ("The Magic Braunberg") beschrieben. Vielleicht hilft dir das auch etwas weiter.

Falls du die Runde in Angriff nimmst: berichte hier darüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzw.biker (25. Mai 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du die Runde in Angriff nimmst: berichte hier darüber!



Hi


Genau, fände ich auch interessant, wenn er hier darüber berichten würde! 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LittleHunter (25. Mai 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Dort findest du auch GENAU die Lage von Mittelweg und Westweg und Grenzweg. Der Glaswaldsee ist damit nicht zu verfehlen!



Ich schick Dir meine Tour zum Kniebis zum angooglen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Bin dann von Donnerstag bis Samstag  knapp 13h unterwegs gewesen.

Am ersten Tag war's noch richtig staubig  im Wald und ich bin über den Teisenkopf nach Elmlisberg zum Schwenkenhof, am Freitag habe ich dann den Teisenkopf über Schenkenzell angesteuert um über Elmlisberg auf's Moosenmättle zu fahren. Das ganze bei recht bescheidenen Temperaturen und sehr frischem Starkwind auf dem Elmlisberg .

Am Samstag wurde es dann trotz Regen erstaunlich mild  und ich wollte eine "friedliche" Rolletour Richtung Kinzigtalsperre fahren. Habe mich daher für einen sanften Anstieg entschieden  und bin über's Vortal Richtung Kaltenbrunn und dann vorher ab zur Salzlecke hoch. Weiter ging's zur Emilshütte; irgendwas hielt mich davon ab, gemütlich weiter auf dem dicken Schotterweg zu fahren , nein, ich folgte der roten Raute des Mittelweges. 

Der Eingang des Mittelweges war zunächst mit einem Einfahrt-Verboten-Schild und einem Strassengitter versperrt sowie dem Hinweis "Anlieger frei bis Baustelle". Wer hat hier ein Anliegen und welche Baustelle ? Nun, bis zur Bocksecke war hier gebuddelt worden und der Boden sehr tiefgründig, mit leckeren Seen darin. Nach dem Abzweig an der Bocksecke stand ich nach ca. 200 Metern im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes im Wald . Der Pfad war dermaßen zugekrautet, dass an ein vernünftiges Durchkommen nicht zu denken war. Also retour und aussen rum gefahren, um dann erneut in den Mittelweg einzusteigen.

Ich habe den Mittelweg dann über den Schmiedsberger Platz bis nach Zwieselberg durchgezogen. Die Bedingungen waren übelst . Die Fels- als auch die Wurzelsektionen waren extrem glitschig und schlüpfrig. Stellenweise war fahren wegen der Botanik unmöglich. Genauso erfreulich waren die Reifenwaschanlagen, die es zu Hauf gab und die teilweise achstief waren. Ob es regnete oder gerade die Sonne schien war vollkommen egal: saftig grüne Jungfichten klatschten mir ihre Zweige mit reichlich Wasser ständig in's Gesicht, was zu Zeckensuchorgien meinerseits führte, merwürdiger- und glücklicherweise ohne jeden Erfolg. Begegnet waren mir insgesamt 6 Wanderer in zwei Gruppen, ein toter Feuersalamander und ein lebender Fuchs; so konnte ich meinen Flüchen in Richtung eines Herrn Cook  und meiner selber  freien Lauf lassen.

Aufgrund der Wettersituation - ich war nur leicht beschürzt in kurzen Klamotten in fast 900 Meter Höhe - und den Wegverhältnissen bin ich ab Zwieselberg dann doch Richtung Kleine Kinzig in den Sturzflug gegangen und der Glaswaldsee blieb mir ein weiteres mal unerreichbar .

Ich bin den Mittelweg - insbesondere zwischen Bocksecke und Schmiedsberger Platz - schon öfters gefahren. Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass es so zugewachsen war. Ist das eine Folge vom Orkan Lothar? Es gibt ja diverse Stellen, wo das Unterholz extrem wächst, nachdem das Stangenholz weggeknickt wurde. Oder geht dem Förster die Kohle und dem Schwarzwaldverein die Lust aus, sodaß sich niemand mehr findet, die Wege gangbar zu halten? Ich muß sagen, auch als Wanderer hat man da schon seine Mühe, durchzukommen...ansonsten - ist schon ein geiler Trail 

Rund um die Talsperre lachte dann sogar die Sonne und im Vortal gab es trockene Strasse , und erst am Schwimmbad in Schiltach fing es wieder an zu schütten.

Melde mich, wenn der Schwarzwald wieder aktuell wird,

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Cook (30. Mai 2006)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wenn du dich und deine Maschine *quälen* willst, empfehle ich dir den Mittelweg (rote Raute mit weissem Mittelbalken)"
> ...



Herr Hammelhetzer, Sie erinnern sich?

Das mit dem Zuwuchern ist sehr schade. In Baiersbronn z.B. werden die Trails (natürlich NUR für Wanderer! bitte NICHT radfahren) von freiwilligen Wegpaten freigemacht und freigehalten. Das Farn wächst bei diesem Wetter halt extrem schnell. So was sollte Schule machen...

Ansonsten geht es fast überall so, dass die engen Wege zuwuchern. Es fehlen ja die randalierenden, böswillig die Natur zerstörenden Biker, die das Kraut flach halten könnten mit ihren erosionsbeschleunigenden Reifen.

Schade mit dem Wetter, da hast du richtig Pech gehabt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Juli 2006)

Hi 

werde wohl ab Samstag wieder im Schwarzwald mein Unwesen treiben. Wenn jemand Lust hat, 'ne anständige Tour zu guiden oder einfach nur mitzufahren, bitte melden!

Anforderungen etc siehe Eröffnungspost.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## mister Ti (24. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> werde wohl ab Samstag wieder im Schwarzwald mein Unwesen treiben. Wenn jemand Lust hat, 'ne anständige Tour zu guiden oder einfach nur mitzufahren, bitte melden!
> 
> ...


Hi hetzender Hammel,
ich wollte heut von Freudenstadt in Richtung Kniebis aber an dem Abzweig Richtung Lossburg bin ich dann doch wieder hoch da ich Slicks draufhatte und der Kiesboden das nicht so richtig mitmachte. Hab deshalb auch die Fahrt unterhalb des Zwieselbergs zur Talsperre angetreten, fühlte mich mit den Nokians aber auch hier sehr unsicher wegen dem vielen Rollsplit. Und an der Talsperre ging es grad so weiter mit Steckenbleiben im Sand und bei steilen Stücken absteigen. auf der Straße allerdings kann man dann so richtig Speed geben bis Schenkenzell.
Möglicherweise habe ich am Samstag Zeit eine Tour von einigen Stunden hinzulegen ( ganz sicher weiß ich das erst ab Donnerstag abend ).
Ich würde mich dann mit dir in Schiltach treffen.
Als Guide kann ich dir allerdings wohl nicht groß von Nutzen sein, ich hab den Glaswaldsee auch immer nur zu Fuss von der Alexanderschanze aus bejoggt oder bewandert aber wie ich heut gesehen hab ist die Beschilderung ganz gut.
Bei mir ist da auch bei S2 Schluss, der Trail zum See runter dürfte das schon bringen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Juli 2006)

@Mister Ti
Dann lass uns mal zusammen den Glaswaldsee suchen .

Was denkste denn so zeitlich, wann du loskommst? Mir ist so der spätere Vormittag am liebsten. Bin im übrigen auch kein großer Techniker, mir geht's eher um's Strecke machen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt .

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## mister Ti (25. Juli 2006)

Moin,
also wenn ich um 9:30 hier losfahre sollte ich ca. 10:15- 10:30 in Schiltach am Bahnhof sein.
Ich werde das Geländebike mitnehmen, ist zwar anstrengend mit dem Ding zum Kniebis hochzufahren aber die Abfahrten sind dafür besser zu nehmen als mit dem Ghost.
Welches Rad nimmst du mit?
Ich hoffe dass es bei mir mit dem Termin klappt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Juli 2006)

mister Ti schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Rad nimmst du mit?


Fahre ein Race Hardtail, vorne mit 80mm doppelt luftgedämpft.


----------



## mister Ti (25. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre ein Race Hardtail, vorne mit 80mm doppelt luftgedämpft.



Hm, da komme ich mit meinem Cannondale Freerider nicht hinterher aber wir machen ja auch kein Rennen ( oder doch ? ).
An meinem Race Fully ist mir halt der Rahmen zu groß. Bei Abfahrten hab ich da immer ein leichtes Überschlaggefühl.
Aber wenn es keine halsbrecherischen Trails werden kann ich es vielleicht doch einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Juli 2006)

mister Ti schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber wir machen ja auch kein Rennen ( oder doch ? ).
> An meinem Race Fully ist mir halt der Rahmen zu groß. Bei Abfahrten hab ich da immer ein leichtes Überschlaggefühl.
> Aber wenn es keine halsbrecherischen Trails werden kann ich es vielleicht doch einsetzen.


Nee,

kein Rennen. Allerdings sollte ein gewisser "Flow" drinnen sein - wirst schon wissen, womit du Teisenkopf und Co. bergan bezwingst. Ein Zwanzig-Kilo-Hobel wäre möglicherweise nur suboptimal. Ach ja, den "Flow" mag ich auch bergab, deswegen nichts zu technisches geschweige denn halsbrecherisch. Mittelweg und ähnlich ist für mich die Obergrenze.

Wann weißt du, ob der Termin bei dir klar geht? Gibt's noch weitere Interessenten, auch für Sonntag oder Montag?

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## mister Ti (26. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nee,
> 
> kein Rennen. Allerdings sollte ein gewisser "Flow" drinnen sein - wirst schon wissen, womit du Teisenkopf und Co. bergan bezwingst. Ein Zwanzig-Kilo-Hobel wäre möglicherweise nur suboptimal. Ach ja, den "Flow" mag ich auch bergab, deswegen nichts zu technisches geschweige denn halsbrecherisch. Mittelweg und ähnlich ist für mich die Obergrenze.
> 
> ...



Termin geht klar, ich werd dann bis spätestens 10:30 in Schiltach am Spielplatz beim Trautwein sein. Hab mir die entsprechende Karte besorgt.
Ich schlage vor Mittelweg bis Emilshütte, dann Querweg bis Bad Rippoldsau-Schapbach, weiter auf blauer Raute in weißem Grund bis Glaswaldsee.
Dann dort eine Badestunde und anschließend weiter über Winterbergkopf ( Fun Bike Trail ) über Klösterle in den Wolftalweg wieder nach Schapbach und dann mal sehen wie wieder nach Schiltach.
Kannst dir die Punkte ja mal auf der Karte ansehen und deine Meinung sagen.
Wegen weiterer Interessenten hab ich nachgefragt aber noch keine Antwort.

P.S. 20 Kg hat der 'Hobel' nicht, nur 13 aber irgendwie ist die Geometrie nicht so zum schnellen Schnitt fahren gedacht, bei der Hitze doppelt nicht.
Ich werd also auf dem Race Bike die IRC Mythos aufziehen. Sind zwar nur in 2,1" aber wird schon gehen.
Breitere Reifen sind zu wattig auf längeren Strecken ( obwohl ich war heut mittag auf der Vaudee Trans Schwarzwald in Wolfach und die Teams fuhren zu 90% die Racing Ralph in 2,25" und legten die heutigen 91 km Etappe in einer super Zeit hin ).


----------



## Axalp (26. Juli 2006)

Hier!

Melde mich mal für Sonntag oder Montag. Je nach Wetter würde ich sagen.
Kleine Kinzig würde mich auch reizen. 

mfg

Axalp


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Juli 2006)

Gut, gut!

@Mister Ti
Gestehe mal zu meiner Schande, dass ich (aufgrund von Durschschlägen und Komplett-Neuerwerb) aktuell nur 1.95er aufgezogen habe. Aufgrund der wahrscheinlich wenig schlammigen Bodenverhältnisse sollte aber auch das klappen. Habe mir im übrigen letzthin die "offiziellen" MTB-Karten organisiert - ganz brauchbar. Tourvorschlag ist absolut o.k.

@Axalp
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir mal wieder eine Runde zusammen drehen. Habe zwischenzeitlich auch ein wenig an persönlicher und gekaufter Downhilltechnik gefeilt. Schlusseinkehr auf Schwenkenhof?

@all 

hier mal meine Handy-Nummer (bin ab Freitg mittag Web-mäßig offline):

*0176/65729950*

Werde alle SMS lesen und mich zügig melden; bin auch festnetzmäßig erreichbar, Nummer per SMS. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal eure Nummern rüberschieben 

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## mister Ti (27. Juli 2006)

Mit dem rutschigen Boden wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Im Moment regnet es grad und vorhin sogar richtig heftig.
Ich hoffe du kennst den Weg zur Emilshütte besser als ich damit wir auch nachher am See ankommen 
Mit deinen 1,95er 'Schlappen' fräst du ja bergab Rillen in den Sandboden. Das ist laut Oberförster Meineke vom 7ten Distrikt nicht erlaubt. 
Der Fahrer muss dann nach alter Schwarzwaldindianerart einen Ginsterzweig an den Bürzel binden um die Spuren zu verwischen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juli 2006)

Finden wir alles.

Der Oberförster macht erfahrungsgemäß einen weiten Bogen um mich, sonst bekommt er "Zeckenbusch" (=>Ginster) an den Hintern.


----------



## mister Ti (27. Juli 2006)

Na dann los, soll wohl auch kühler werden.

Hast meine SMS bekommen?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juli 2006)

mister Ti schrieb:
			
		

> Hast meine SMS bekommen?


Yep


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. August 2006)

So,

zunächst mal herzlichen Dank an meine beiden Guides Mister Ti und Axalp.

Am Samstag haben Mister Ti und ich dann doch tatsächlich den mysteriösen Glaswaldsee gefunden, nachdem es vorher einen echt teuflischen Trail hinunter ging. Begonnen hatte unsere Tour in Schiltach mit dem satten Anstieg zum Teisenkopf und anschließendem Rundumblick vom Aussichtsturm. Kompliment an den Schwarzwaldverein, die hier offensichtlich mit viel Enthusiasmus ein herrliches Tourenziel geschaffen haben und unterhalten.

Wir folgten dann weiter dem Mittelweg um irgendwann nach Schappbach abzuzweigen. Von dort über den Kupferberg ging's über zähe und lange Steigungen bis zu erstgenanntem Trail. Mister Ti nahm dann noch eine Schwimmrunde, bevor wir über einen zunächst mehr oder weniger flachen, aber sehr wurzeligen Trail und dann endlosen Downhill-Trail nach Klösterle aufbrachen. Dort angekommen, rollten wir weiter talwärts und entschlossen uns dann, dem Hans-Jakob-Weg zu folgen. In kürzester Zeit wurden auf diesem ein dreistelliger Höhenmeterwert gefressen - um dann nach fulminanten Downhill wieder im Wolfachtal aufzuschlagen.

Wahrscheinlich war's der Altersstarsinn der Teilnehmer, die sie dann die nächste Rampe nach St. Roman in Angriff nehmen ließ. Von dort ging es zwar auf Asphalt aber einer nicht minder spassigen und rasenden Abfahrt in's Kinzigtal, wo man sich dann noch ein wenig stärkte.

Sonntag habe ich dann mal wieder Grundlagenforschung zwischen Schiltach und Aichhalden betrieben, erst mal 2.5h zu Fuß und anschließend auf'm Bike.

Montag bot Axalp mir dann reichlichst Höhenmeter am Moosenmättle, die über exorbitante, mich teilweise schwerst überfordernde Downhillserpentinentrails zunichte gemacht wurden. Auf dem Plateau selber gab's einen netten Trailrundkurs. Nach einem grandiosen und extrem schnellen Downhill oberhalb Schrambergs wurde rauschenden Wildwassern folgend über hanglastige Trails die Stadt selber erreicht, um anschließend - wer baut solche Wege??? - über massive Steigung Richtung Aichhalden aufzubrechen. Das aufkommende Gewitter erwischte uns nicht, da saßen wir schon im Schwenkenhof.

Heute dann nur 'ne "kleine" Zu-Fuß-Runde Schiltach - Häberleskopf - Jehleshöhe - Teisenkopf - Mattenweiher - Waldhäusle - Kuhberg - Schiltach über Mittelweg. Ich glaube persönlich nicht, dass die Strecke sehr oft begangen wird. Irgendwann will ich's mal - in umgekehrter Richtung - auch fahren.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. September 2006)

Thread wieder vorkram...

Hallo,

werde in der zweiten Oktoberwoche wohl mal wieder die Trails und Berge rund um Schiltach unsicher machen. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch jemand für die ein oder andere gemeinsame XC-Tour (Hardtail) fände.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## gandi wolfach (22. September 2006)

hallo,

schau doch mal bei uns vorbei, wir fahren regelmässig Touren von Wolfach aus.
Treffpunkt ist am Bike-Park.

Infos unter www.bike-park-wolfach.de     CrossCountry


mfg   Gandi


----------



## Axalp (23. September 2006)

Falls Du schon am 07.10. in Schiltach bist, dann melde Dich. Werde dann auch wieder im Schramberg sein. (Dieses Mal auch mit Hardtail  ).

mfg

Axalp


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. September 2006)

Axalp schrieb:


> Falls Du schon am 07.10. in Schiltach bist, dann melde Dich. Werde dann auch wieder im Schramberg sein. (Dieses Mal auch mit Hardtail  ).
> 
> mfg
> 
> Axalp



Hi Axalp, 

wird wohl aus organisatorischen Gründen vor Montag nichts werden 

@Gandi
Ich sehe, Ihr fahrt Do. und So. Lohnt sich die Abendrunde denn noch, wohl nur noch als Nightride mit Funzel, oder? Habt Ihr zufälligerweise was tagsüber für unter-der-Woche geplant?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. September 2006)

Stop,

Korrektur!!!!

@Axalp
Komme wahrscheinlich schon am Freitag Abend, der Samstagstour sollte also nichts im Wege stehen  . Falls du Lust hast, kannste ja einen Termin in's LMB einstellen. Wegen Startpunkt: kann auch gerne nach Schramberg rollen Startzeit bitte nicht zu früh...

@Mister Ti,
wäre doch auch was für dich ??


----------



## Axalp (3. Oktober 2006)

So, der Temin steht! Info: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3306

Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit. Bei allzu heftigen Regen zieh ich das Hallenbad vor  

Gruß

Axalp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi Axalp, 

Adresse sacht uns jetzt nicht wirklich was...haste was genaueres??

Ach ja, habe mein Handy geschrottet, Kontaktadresse folgt noch per PM...

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

Edit: Ist am Ortsausgang Richtung Schiltach???


----------

